# Hello all!



## LeakyGas Blitzkreig (1 mo ago)

Hi guys,

I just joined this forum. It's a few hours past midnight right now (which is honestly early for me lol). It was really difficult to find out that this forum for Leaky Gas even existed. But now that I know this community exists, I can't go to sleep. I have so many thoughts and ideas racing in my mind.

All of you are now my brothers and sisters. Knowing all the pain leaky gas has caused me, I feel for all of you. My heart breaks for each and every single one of you. We share this embarrassing affliction. I might not ever know any of you, but I am confident we will find ways to help minimize or completely eliminate this scourge disease, this bane our existences. Soon, I am going to try and make (probably) 2 posts, one about both my story and the type of leaky gas I have, and the other post about ideas I have (about this condition, the community, ideas, etc).

I've suffered for a very long time with this incredibly embarrassing disease. It has destroyed my confidence. It's about 50% of the reason why I've suffered so much from achieving my goals, goals that require me to do anything in public.
The other 50% of the reason is an issue I've had that I didn't know about until recently.

I look forward to being in a community with all of you. It's unfair that we're afflicted with this. I'm sick and tired of it. But I feel hope knowing that there's communities of us and we can work together, or at least provide support for each other.

It almost feels to me like medical science turned it's back on us. Like we don't exist. Hopefully I'm wrong.

As much as I like to consider myself realistic, I am a perpetual optimist when it comes to things like this. It'd be too depressing to just accept that this is the rest of my life. I believe there's a way to work together to find a fix. Or best case, that fix is already in one of these posts and it just needs to be sifted through.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Welcome LeakyGas, 

I have suffered this problem my entire life and just turned 49. 
I never heard the term "leaky Gas", and was so happy to know there was one for the issue I have been struggling with. 
I have always gassed out every place I go and never even knew it until the reactions and comments from people anywhere near me. 
I am quite a bit better in the last couple of years from limiting my diet and just learning about what my triggers are. 
I took me so long because the things there were big problems for me were in so many foods that I felt that just eating anything was going to give me gas. One example of bad food for me is fats mixed with anything else. For instance I sautéed some mushrooms in good quality olive oil and got so bloated and gassy and had cramps. The next day when I felt better I prepared the exact same meal but did not sauté the mushrooms in oil and felt great. Then I took a couple of table spoons of the olive oil I used on an empty stomach and felt fine. 
Anyways welcome and I hope you find some answers. 

Just a quick note, when I discovered this forum I started to comment on lots of posts and ask questions, I even started a few of my own threads. 
Don't get discouraged when you see 200 people have viewed your response and no one comments!!!!!
It seems that not to many people want to discuss your issues, but then when you have just forgot about making a post someone will come along helpful with some good information. 

Best


----------



## NinaS (2 mo ago)

LeakyGas Blitzkreig said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just joined this forum. It's a few hours past midnight right now (which is honestly early for me lol). It was really difficult to find out that this forum for Leaky Gas even existed. But now that I know this community exists, I can't go to sleep. I have so many thoughts and ideas racing in my mind.
> 
> ...


Hi LG Blitzkreig,

Yes, it does suck to have this condition.
However, I don't know how leaky gas is different from just people who have gas except that usually we don't hear or make a noise or sometimes know that we're passing. I actually prefer having leaky gas to making a fart noise (easier to have deniability ).

In terms of what separates leaky gas from just regular farting is that there's something in our muscles or psychology that allows the gas to pass through without a huge eruption. IE, its likely our __ hole remains open slightly either during periods of distress or for chronic periods of time..
I don't know what causes this or what initially caused it.
In my personal _guess_ for _my specific experience_ is that I remember fearing passing gas soo much when I was really young, that I would hold it in as much and for as long as I could (they don't always let you go to the bathroom right away in school). My muscles and brain may have just adapted to my command by overriding my direction and just allowing a small opening when pressure built up. <--- That is my guess, I never checked the science behind it, nor really tried to fix it b/c it doesn't matter.

*It doesn't matter, because the real problem is having gas, or excess gas, or chronic gas.*
Your body doesn't want to have the gas inside, it puts pressure on your other organs and your a----.
Its natural for the gas to leave your body, totally normal.

So, then the real issue that needs to be solved is reducing gas or at least ensuring your gas doesn't smell.
Bad bacteria/yeast/pathogens release gas as a result of undigested food, the smell could be any number of their products, H2, H2S, CH4, some carbon/acid compounds (those smell bad, like buytric), or if your a--- is slightly open even without gas and your intestine is full it could smell like the stuff that is about to come out: s***.

So, *reduce the gas or at least remove the bacteria/yeast/pathogens *that cause the bad smelling gas, and you're likely not to pass smelly gas anymore just normal gas like CO2 or air, which don't smell at all.

And if your a--- is chronically slightly open, its probably due to the fact that you've had chronic gas (like you've had gas everyday for many days, weeks, months or even years). So, your body kind of decided to keep it open. I don't know if there's another way to fix this (either exercises or something else), but I would just fix the chronic gas first, and maybe the slightly open a--- will readjust over time and close. I'm not 100% sure that's exactly how mine got solved. I _feel_ like it may have been slightly open during my long gas upsets, but its definitely not open now and I've been leading a pretty much normal life for 2 years where I can go lots of places and no, people don't look at me, I don't feel different as I'm not passing gas.. So, yes, maybe mine was open from having suffered from the the chronic gas for a long time, but I fixed that, and then I didn't smell.

Here's some description of my story of how I fixed that on the last post here:








Leaky Gas without even knowing it?


I am so happy I found this site yesterday because I have had leaky gas my entire life and did not know there was a word for it. I have always been so confused how I could pass gas all day and never feel a thing. I am just curious, does anyone else have this problem and not even smell it? My...




www.ibsgroup.org





I describe in more detail all the other things I did to no longer suffer from IBS here (I had IBS-d as well):








F*ck this disease


I’m damn tired of being stuck running to the bathroom every 20 minutes, being too fatigued to do what I enjoy, and being in so much pain among an endless list of other things we go through. I’ve lived with this disease for over a decade (Since I was 8, I’m 21 now) and I’ve tried what feels like...




www.ibsgroup.org





Here are some articles on what causes gas, chronic gas, and SIBO gas:









Gas and Gas Pain: Causes, Symptoms, Management & Prevention


Intestinal gas causes belching, bloating, gas pain and flatulence. Medications and dietary changes can reduce the amount of gas your body produces.




my.clevelandclinic.org













Why Do I Keep Farting?


Are your loved ones pricing out gas masks? Learn what causes flatulence, how much is normal, and what to do if you’re farting too much.




health.clevelandclinic.org













Small intestinal bacterial overgrowth (SIBO) - Symptoms and causes







www.mayoclinic.org













SIBO: Symptoms, causes, treatment, and diet


Small intestinal bacterial overgrowth (SIBO) causes bloating, constipation, or diarrhea due to too many bacteria growing in the small bowel.




www.medicalnewstoday.com





A research article on SIBO and gas:








Brain fogginess, gas and bloating: a link between SIBO, probiotics and metabolic acidosis


D-lactic acidosis is characterized by brain fogginess (BF) and elevated D-lactate and occurs in short bowel syndrome. Whether it occurs in patients with an intact gut and unexplained gas and bloating is unknown. We aimed to determine if BF, gas and bloating ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## NinaS (2 mo ago)

I just edited/updated the links to include some SIBO articles and a SIBO research paper.


----------



## LeakyGas Blitzkreig (1 mo ago)

LifeLongIssues said:


> Welcome LeakyGas,
> 
> I have suffered this problem my entire life and just turned 49.
> I never heard the term "leaky Gas", and was so happy to know there was one for the issue I have been struggling with.
> ...




Thank you for the advice. I'm sorry to hear that you've had to suffer that long. I've had it for about 10 years and it's hell. I can only imagine what you're going through. I've felt so alone with it but not anymore.

I appreciate the advice. I'm trying to sift through this forum and get as much information as I can, there's so much stuff here to try. I have a lot to learn, but hopefully with this community and meeting with a few different GI doctors, I can get better.

My diet could use work. I definitely need to eat better - and I feel the exact same thing. It feels like almost every single thing I eat causes me problems. The oil thing is something I'll definitely have to experiment with.

My health in general needs to improve, I'm to try and improve every aspect of my health and hopefully that will have some effect, however minor. I'm feeling more hopeful now that I might finally experience whatever bliss I felt 10+ years ago, sitting in public and not worrying about smelling and leaking gas


----------



## LeakyGas Blitzkreig (1 mo ago)

NinaS said:


> Hi LG Blitzkreig,
> 
> Yes, it does suck to have this condition.
> However, I don't know how leaky gas is different from just people who have gas except that usually we don't hear or make a noise or sometimes know that we're passing. I actually prefer having leaky gas to making a fart noise (easier to have deniability ).
> ...






Thank you for your explanation and the updated resources. I'm going to bookmark them and try and read all of them when I get the chance. It seems like there's many different versions of Leaky Gas, but there's so much information on the forums. This is comforting to see because it gives me hope that I might free myself of Leaky Gas one day.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

The best part of this forum for me has been the single fact that there is a word for what I have always had, "leaky gas". 
I have never met anyone that has the issue I have had and just finding this site has been a blessing. 
Never knew there were other people that passed gas on a regular basis without knowing, smelling or even had a clue they had gas in the first place.


----------

